# 12 weeks



## Mike D (7 mo ago)

So here he is. One day before his 3rd month anniversary. So much fun, so much stress, so much more to come.

Here's what I've learnt so far:

He's a fast learner. Lightning fast. Most of the time he gets new commands straight away and remembers them. Sometimes he learns from context and self-corrects. This is astonishing for such a young pup.
Consistency is key. And it’s so hard.
He's a baby. I must remember that. He's smart, he's fast, he's a million other things. But he's still a tiny, silly baby who thinks he's the king of the world. Oh, no darling. Far from it.
There’s so much info and advice around. But I need to choose wisely and stick to one or two tried and tested sources rather than jumping between 10 different ones.
The crate is his sanctuary. We just got him a bigger bed as he's too big already for his original bed. It got rejected. The old bed now sits on top of the new bed, and he likes it this way. And he'll remodel the crate the way that works for him.
Kongs, interactive games and training in short bursts keep him focused and take the edge off. The more I rotate them and the more I surprise him, the better.
Meeting other dogs doesn't always mean great experiences. (see also below)
The witching hour zoomies and shark attacks are daily occurrences, usually around 5pm and there's nothing that makes them go away.
A slow feeder bowl was my best investment so far. We went from 45 seconds per meal to 10+ minutes. A miracle.
Here's what I still haven't:

Walking on lead. Oh boy, where do we even begin. To be fair, he's only been allowed out for the past 5 days, so it's super early days and everything - EVERYTHING - distracts him, from bicycles to leaves blowing through the grass, to kids shouting in the distance. He pays attention to me maybe 20% of the time I try to get his attention. I might as well not exist. This is going to take a while....
Other dogs. "Socialise him, it's great for him." Well, not always. He jumps on every dog, but is visibly scared when some bark at him, jump on him (playfully) or when he's outnumbered by dogs. Like walking, this will take a while to get right.
The witching hour tipping point. No idea how to recognise it or deal with it yet. I know it's coming, I try distracting methods, rewards, but there comes a moment he ignores everything and just goes wild. WILD. It's scary at times, and he's only so young. I dread to think what it will be like when he's bigger, stronger and I can't manage these outbursts. How do I stop that? How do I recognise when he's gone too far or needs to be crated? How do I even convince him at that moment to go back to his crate??
There's a million other things but what's your top tip for the 12-16 week period. What should my absolute focus be on next?

Apart from his gorgeous paws, of course, that are casually dangling in the air as he is snoring loudly in the background now....


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Mike D,

It's such a pleasure to see such an exhaustive summation of your experiences raising Peanut, thus far!!! WOW!!!

I'm only acknowledging your awesome post, at this moment... and you can expect a rather exhaustive response, within the next day or two. Sorry, right now... I'm currently celebrating "Independence Day🇺🇸🇺🇸", from you British tyrants.🤣😂🤣😂🤣

It seems you are putting forth great thought into Peanut's place in this world. While you have asked for next steps to focus on, I get an impression you may be looking for affirmation of your views of raising Peanut, thus far. Stay tuned!

Seriously, a fantastic original post!!!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Keep exposing him to new experiences, dogs, people. Keep up with training with lots of praise and rewards. You can never have enough recall practice. The most important is for you to survive to the 6 month mark lol.


----------



## Mike D (7 mo ago)

derwos said:


> @Mike D,
> 
> It's such a pleasure to see such an exhaustive summation of your experiences raising Peanut, thus far!!! WOW!!!
> 
> ...


That's so kind, thank you. And yes, at this stage it's as much about planning the next stage as it is about confirming I'm on the right path. Sometimes I think we're doing fine, sometimes I think I've failed. So I guess it's about finding the right perspective....

Anyway, Peanut had his first forest outing with long leash - and he LOVED the freedom, while quickly learning to keep an eye on us all the time.


----------



## Mike D (7 mo ago)

Dan_A said:


> Keep exposing him to new experiences, dogs, people. Keep up with training with lots of praise and rewards. You can never have enough recall practice. The most important is for you to survive to the 6 month mark lol.


Ha! Thanks. Fingers crossed


----------



## Luketomo (6 mo ago)

Hi Mike,
I am a professional dog trainer and a vizsla owner. My vizsla is now 9 years old and we have just completed our trip around the world (24901 miles) she is a fantastic dog and has never caused any issues.
1. Humans socialise, dogs do not. Dogs assert authority and aggression. Dogs should not be allowed to 'play' as they do not know what this means. All dogs do during their 'play' time is determined who is stronger and more dominant. This can lead to reactive behaviour.
2. A dog should never be crated as a permanent solution. Crates are designed to separate dogs or transport dogs. Leaving a viszla in a crate to sleep or during rest time can lead to chewing and separation anxiety. A lot of people use crates to stop dogs urinating in the house or to keep them in one place, but the best solution is to allow them to make mistakes and correct them for doing wrong. If you keep him in a crate then teaching him this at a later date will be a lot harder. My dog was house trained and slept on her own bed without a crate by 12 weeks of age.
3. "He's a baby" this is a human emotion. The dog doesn't understand this, he will try things out and if he isn't told off properly he will think it is okay. You need to be firm and consistent from day 1. Walking on the lead is key, he needs to know that you are in charge and that he can't behave like that.
4. "The witching hour, Zoomies" he is not getting enough physical exercise. A lot of online rubbish will tell you that dogs should only be walked about 5 mins for every month of their life. This is ridiculous misinformation written by people who don't have a clue. Viszla's can easily run (yes run) 30 miles per day, every day, for their entire lifespan. Yes as puppies we need to build them up to this, but my viszla was running alongside me on a bike for 15-20 miles by the age of 5 months. She's now 9 and has no health issues whatsoever. Today we have walked 24miles in 25 degree heat. We regularly walk 15-20 miles everyday. She doesn't do "zoomies" around the house or garden as she is satisfied with the exercise she has had.
5. Diet. Please don't feed your vizsla kibble. Vizsla's are natural hunting dogs who require ple ty of protein and nutrients to support their high energy levels. Feeding him kibble (no matter how much it costs) will not be good enough. They are bred to catch birds, rabbits etc so they need this as part of their diet. I feed mine a mix of raw veg and raw meat. You can buy things such as 'Bella and duke' or 'butternutbox' but it is much cheaper and better to get a pack of mince and some veg from the supermarket.
6. Training needs to be balanced. Please do not use rewards all the time. Rewards should only be used to teach a dog something new. They should never be used to stop a dog doing something negative or to encourage him to do what you want. If you do this, the dog will realise that if he doesn't do it then there is no negative. So basically 'why should I bother if you're not going to tell me off, I will only sit if you give me a treat' etc

I hope this helps. I have lots of experience with a wide range of dogs but especially vizsla's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@Luketomo 
I can not say that I agree with you, on some of thoughts.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

texasred said:


> @Luketomo
> I can not say that I agree with you, on some of thoughts.


😕 No, nor me


----------



## Luketomo (6 mo ago)

Pupmum99 said:


> 😕 No, nor me


With regards to what?


----------



## Luketomo (6 mo ago)

It's quite easy to say you disagree but then provide no evidence to the contrary. I have proven training/experience in the dog training world, having trained police dogs, drug dogs, companion dogs, protection dogs, guide dogs, and even bomb detection dogs. I'm not saying I am any better than anyone else, but please don't just make empty comments as they are not constructive to anyone. If you disagree with a particular point, please explain.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Luketomo said:


> It's quite easy to say you disagree but then provide no evidence to the contrary. I have proven training/experience in the dog training world, having trained police dogs, drug dogs, companion dogs, protection dogs, guide dogs, and even bomb detection dogs. I'm not saying I am any better than anyone else, but please don't just make empty comments as they are not constructive to anyone. If you disagree with a particular point, please explain.


I don’t really feel the need to explain myself, and on this forum each member is entitled to their own opinions. If what you are doing works for you, I’m happy for you. Neither of us gain anything, by pointing out the areas we would disagree.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Neither of us gain anything, by pointing out the areas we would disagree.


While there is no obligation, I do think that many of the rest of us on the forum with less Vizsla experience would probably benefit if you were able to be clearer. Maybe rather than concentrating on where you disagree, you could point out the (few?) places that you do agree? Finding places where there is consensus is a good thing, even if some (major?) disagreements remain. As an easy starter, is there a good reason to believe that the "5 minute per month" should be followed for Vizslas?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

BellaVT said:


> While there is no obligation, I do think that many of the rest of us on the forum with less Vizsla experience would probably benefit if you were able to be clearer. Maybe rather than concentrating on where you disagree, you could point out the (few?) places that you do agree? Finding places where there is consensus is a good thing, even if some (major?) disagreements remain. As an easy starter, is there a good reason to believe that the "5 minute per month" should be followed for Vizslas?


I agree with you need to be consistent, and training needs to be balanced. Although with most Vizsla‘s that you need more positive reinforcement than negative. The 5 minute rule is more for structured exercise ( kind of a guideline, not a exact) and off leash free fun/play can be a lot longer. That is more gaged by the individual pup.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I never heard before that dogs should not be allowed to play with each other. Sure some have issues and can’t play safely and they should not. Nor is it 100% necessary for your dog to play with other dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Luketomo said:


> [...]
> 1. Humans socialise, dogs do not. Dogs assert authority and aggression. Dogs should not be allowed to 'play' as they do not know what this means. All dogs do during their 'play' time is determined who is stronger and more dominant. This can lead to reactive behaviour.


This whole statement is so far outside my own experience & outside the experiences that have been posted here that it's almost like a parallel universe. Authority, aggression, dominance are just not characteristics of V's ... that I have ever seen or heard evidence of.
About play specifically: maybe it's a matter of semantics as to what "play" is, but it is obvious to me that dogs do play without it being a competition for dominance. There are plenty of YouTube videos of Vizsla get-togethers with large numbers of them *playing*. Without it being a war over who is "stronger and more dominant". 

And I would say that reactive behavior is more likely to develop in dogs that haven't been socialized - the socialization accustoms them to the situations that they might react to otherwise.



> It's quite easy to say you disagree but then provide no evidence to the contrary. I have proven training/experience
> [...]


And your evidence is? Your "proven experience"?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Dog training is always going to be subjective because no person is going to wholeheartedly agree and align with another on every aspect of canine behaviour especially when it concerns your own dog as they’re individuals that should be treated as such. 

Firstly dogs DO socialise and whether you want to define behaviours within that as play or not, dogs need those kinds of interactions with members of the same species for building motor skills, for mental stimulation, social learning, the list goes on. I’m not saying they don’t establish hierarchal relationships within interactions but it’s not the only reason. I agree that if not introduced correctly it can lead to issues down the line, just as with any part of their learning. 

In response to the comment about zoomies - I’d not have said that was indefinitely a result of not enough exercise, in fact they can have tendencies to do this when over-stimulated or tired. Again, it’s all subjective because personally I don’t think there’s anything abnormal or wrong with a dog being giddy whatever their age so it’s really about what as an owner you find problematic or hard to deal with. I personally would not walk a dog, especially especially a juvenile that far, or in that heat. Exercise restriction is based on science-backed fact based on the growth of long bones in developing juveniles and is absolutely not something someone has just fabricated out of nowhere one day, though there is debate over the 5 minutes per month rule. Over-exercising does affect their musculoskeletal system and the manner in which it does would be worth looking into online because it’s not always obviously visible. But again, every dog is different. Point being you don’t need to run a viz 30 miles a day to prevent zoomies (A) because it’s not one size fits all and (B) it’s about mental stimulation as well as physical exercise. 

Third thing would be yes many dogs do well on diets like that but there is absolutely nothing wrong with a kibble-fed diet, dogs do well on them. Some of course aren’t great but if someone’s done their research there’s nothing wrong with kibble if it suits that dog. Not saying one is better over the other, again, subjective, every dog and owner is different and will find what works for them.

Last thing I’d disagree with is the not using a reward for anything other than learning something new… learning isn’t linear, especially in juveniles. Behaviours can very easily become extinct if performed and not rewarded. I agree the end goal should be that a reward isn’t absolutely necessary to get the behaviour we’d like, but if a dogs just done something I’ve asked why would I punish that by not letting them know they’ve done something correct?

I’m not in any way attacking abilities as a trainer, I don’t know you or how you work, and as I said, it’s different between different people and their own dogs and people are entitled to train how they like and their own opinions. It’s just not how I’d do things for the most part, and again, dogs are individuals and a lot of training is having to think outside the box to accommodate that

My personal opinions^^^ that not everyone will agree with, which is also absolutely fine.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

My apologies for not being able to respond, sooner.

It seems you are being very keen on Peanut's development. I find it refreshing, you've chosen to share and ask questions!

I'm not a dog trainer... I'm just a guy, having had many dogs over decades, and is raising his first vizsla, Aly (now 20 months old).

Over the 5 years prior to Aly coming into my life, at the end of December 2020, I intensely researched the vizsla breed and proven, contemporary methods of training them... i.e. "Positive Reinforcement Training". From day one (Aly at exactly 8 weeks old), there were 4 VERY core fundamental principles I deeply embraced (in no particular order of importance. They are ALL critically important!), to set the stage for training and life with a vizsla, overall:

1) I would become the funnest thing in Aly's life!
2) ALL things Good and Fun would flow through/from ME.
3) We would start with a very basic and concise communication system. One which was could be built upon, coherently.
4) Aly would be lovingly provided with infinite patience.

Through these 4 fundamental principles, explicit trust was established and the unique human-vizsla bond was formed.

As I respond to each of your bullet points, please keep these 4 fundamental principles in mind. They are deeply rooted in everything I'll say.




Mike D said:


> He's a fast learner. Lightning fast. Most of the time he gets new commands straight away and remembers them. Sometimes he learns from context and self-corrects. This is astonishing for such a young pup.


I found the EXACT, with Aly!!! She is unequivocally... and by far, the most intelligent dog I've ever experienced. It becomes REALLY fun when you begin harnessing that intelligence! Cause any learning process to be FUN for Peanut and he'll become gleefully insatiable about learning new things.

Never forget a couple very noted traits of a vizsla: they want to work for their human and they want to please their human!




Mike D said:


> Consistency is key. And it’s so hard.


An understatement!! Wish I had better understanding of particular context you were thinking about, when you wrote this.

When Aly was Peanut's current age, continuing to provide her with the greatest possibility of success at potty-training, was paramount.

If you have particular things in mind, feel free to comment/ask about.





Mike D said:


> He's a baby. I must remember that. He's smart, he's fast, he's a million other things. But he's still a tiny, silly baby who thinks he's the king of the world. Oh, no darling. Far from it.


YUP! He's a baby! Allow him to be just that! Do your best to enjoy the antics of a tiny vizsla puppy. Don't push too hard, too fast. Allow him to explore the world, in a way that protects him from identifiable (to him) negative/bad experiences. A vizsla's memory is LONG! Even from when they are a puppy.



Mike D said:


> There’s so much info and advice around. But I need to choose wisely and stick to one or two tried and tested sources rather than jumping between 10 different ones.


For the most part, this is vary true! Although, there are some exceptions. For instance: Weird health issue that arises? I'm all ears from every input.



Mike D said:


> The crate is his sanctuary. We just got him a bigger bed as he's too big already for his original bed. It got rejected. The old bed now sits on top of the new bed, and he likes it this way. And he'll remodel the crate the way that works for him.


Allow me to quote your first sentence: "The crate is his sanctuary." It's exactly that! I'm not a fan of putting a puppy in the crate, because he has uncontrollable sharkies... or any crazy vizsla puppy antics. "The crate is his sanctuary!!!!"



Mike D said:


> Kongs, interactive games and training in short bursts keep him focused and take the edge off. The more I rotate them and the more I surprise him, the better.


Kongs, interactive games and such, have their place. They help the puppy learn to play, by themselves... and have a diminishing intellectual challenge effect.

In the end, a vizsla wants your attention, interaction and training. I did (and still do) used these objects, strategically.



Mike D said:


> Meeting other dogs doesn't always mean great experiences. (see also below)


I'll address this, down below.



Mike D said:


> The witching hour zoomies and shark attacks are daily occurrences, usually around 5pm and there's nothing that makes them go away.


You call it "witching hour"... I call it "PSYCHO HOUR!" LOLZ!!!

The notably intense "Sharkies" of a vizsla puppy, in my view, are something so ingrained in their genetic psyche, any attempted strong corrective measure or stuffing the puppy in a crate, is actually detrimental... and defy anyone to show me evidence, such reactions to the "sharkie" behavior, mitigates further sharkies. I've searched. It doesn't exist. I further defy anyone to provide evidence, the "sharkie" behavior itself, is correlated in any way to potential aggressive behavior, later on in life. I also have a very, very strong hunch, the way some people overreact to the sharkie behavior, is contributory and reinforcing to undesirable, aggressive behavior, later on.


Aly's sharkies were dealt with by having toys and chewies of every shape, size, flavor and geometry at my fingertips. Re-direct, Re-direct, Re-direct! If that didn't work, I sacrificed my own "Netflix and Chill"... and removed myself from her presence... never, ever reacting to her sharkie behavior.

In the end, the crazy "sharkies" eventually just vanish, in EVERY instance. With Aly? Between 4.5 and 5 months old, nearly overnight!

The "Zoomies"? Considering the notable prevalence and intensity of this behavior in vizslas, I feel this behavior is also strongly rooted in their genetic psyche. Is is correlated to physical activity and/or intellectual stimulus? Yes, some. Perfectly correlated? Not in the slightest.

In my experience with Aly, the zoomies seem to be waning... and I'm kind of sad for it. I think they are hilarious!! While she's in a zoomie-fit, I try amping her up, for more! lol





Mike D said:


> Walking on lead. Oh boy, where do we even begin. To be fair, he's only been allowed out for the past 5 days, so it's super early days and everything - EVERYTHING - distracts him, from bicycles to leaves blowing through the grass, to kids shouting in the distance. He pays attention to me maybe 20% of the time I try to get his attention. I might as well not exist. This is going to take a while....


Peanut is still a tiny baby, exploring the world. I'd encourage you to allow him to do so, with as much freedom as you're able to give him. Yup, he's going to pull on his leash. He's a highly intelligent, super active creature. He's gonna be distracted and pull, as he explores.

With Aly, I waited to introduce "leash pressure" work, until she was about 7 months old. Every puppy is different. Though, they'll reach an age (about 7 months, give or take a month) where they've sufficiently intellectually developed to begin introducing positive/affirmative "correction" into their training routine. Until this time, all corrections were very passive and inconsequential. Leash pressure work was where I began to introduce positive/affirmative correction to Aly, as part of the development of "communication system" fundamental principle.

Starting too early, when they aren't intellectually mature enough, is not a good thing! On the flip side, you can never start too late!



Mike D said:


> Other dogs. "Socialise him, it's great for him." Well, not always. He jumps on every dog, but is visibly scared when some bark at him, jump on him (playfully) or when he's outnumbered by dogs. Like walking, this will take a while to get right.


Here, is where you'll find me to be most opinionated.

Every puppy is different. Some, can begin socialization with other dogs/puppies, "appropriately". Some, are over zealous. Thier attention towards and interactions with other dogs is in a hyper state. Unacceptable!

I am the farthest you'd expect as a "helicopter puppy parent"... EXCEPT when it came to Aly interacting with other dogs. From the start, Aly's interactions with other dogs (near or far) was highly regulated. I made every effort to ensure she didn't have a negative/detrimental interaction. Specifically, a vizsla puppy is highly intelligent and has a wickedly long memory... a bad interaction is like ringing a bell... and you can never un-ring a bell!! Further, for the first 6 or 7 months, Aly was removed from external stimuli, which I could not control and could have a negative effect towards the 4 core principles.

I feel, our current society is obsessed with over socializing puppies. Every one is different and must be dealt with in their own way.

*____*


To date, Aly now being 20 months old, I could not be more proud, amazed or satisfied with her development. She (we) are highly social with people and other dogs, across two counties, in upstate NY.

In conclusion, I encourage you to love Peanut till the end of time, be patient and understanding as he matures... and give him every opportunity to blossom into the amazing creature he's genetically pre-disposed to be!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Luketomo said:


> Hi Mike,
> I am a professional dog trainer and a vizsla owner. My vizsla is now 9 years old and we have just completed our trip around the world (24901 miles) she is a fantastic dog and has never caused any issues.
> 1. Humans socialise, dogs do not. Dogs assert authority and aggression. Dogs should not be allowed to 'play' as they do not know what this means. All dogs do during their 'play' time is determined who is stronger and more dominant. This can lead to reactive behaviour.
> 2. A dog should never be crated as a permanent solution. Crates are designed to separate dogs or transport dogs. Leaving a viszla in a crate to sleep or during rest time can lead to chewing and separation anxiety. A lot of people use crates to stop dogs urinating in the house or to keep them in one place, but the best solution is to allow them to make mistakes and correct them for doing wrong. If you keep him in a crate then teaching him this at a later date will be a lot harder. My dog was house trained and slept on her own bed without a crate by 12 weeks of age.
> ...


@Luketomo, would you be so kind and provide us with your resumé and place of employment?

I'd like the opportunity to do MY VERY BEST in steering any dog owner away from you and any training services you claim to provide. Particularly vizsla owners!

I'll not waste time, commenting on the absurdity of your entire post. The following quote is plenty enough justification!


Luketomo said:


> ...my viszla was running alongside me on a bike for 15-20 miles by the age of 5 months.


Additionally, your post is A PRIME EXAMPLE of why people can never be too cautious about choosing trainers and puppy daycare providers... and should be pinned/stickied at the top of this forum as a PSA!


----------



## Mike D (7 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I do appreciate all the _thoughtful_ comments, experiences and tips shared above.

I'm not going to reply to all points, but I feel I need to mention a few things:

- the crate is absolutely essential for me. The layout of the house, our working patterns, his inability to find the OFF button, the fact we're learning with him - all that combined makes it impossible to manage his downtime, his sleeping times etc. He now found a new favourite corner with a large cushion and he shares his time between the crate and the corner. But he does go to sleep in the crate. And as much as I know it's not - and nor is it intended to be - forever, right now, this is the best solution we could've asked for.

- he is a baby. Or maybe a toddler now. It's not an emotion. It's a state. Just like a toddler doesn't know right from wrong, he doesn't know much yet. It's changing, I can see the gradual, daily progression from a 'totally silly puppy' to a smarter dog, but for the most part he's definitely a toddler. 

- it's 36 degrees in the UK today (around 100F) - he's not been out except a very early morning walk in the park. Even if it was 10 degress less, his walk would've been under 45 minutes. And it's a walk, with the occasional ball chase and a few fellow dog sniffs. And he's normally wiped out after that (well, today, he's wiped out and grumpy, but so are we all). So I'm definitely not going to attempt a run or anything more strenuous - even if it drops to 25 - for at least a couple of months. The zoomies in fact often happen straight after a long walk. So it's definitely not lack of exercise.

- he's only been out after his vaccinations for 2-3 weeks now and while the initial walks were chaotic, now I'm seeing a very gradual change in his behaviour. The short leash always results in pulling. The long leash (5 metres) gives him freedom and - during forest walks at least - is dragged by him without my intervention and seems to make him more attentive than on the short leash. He never walks far from me, keeps checking in and only occasionally gets distracted. Which is incredible, and we try to reinforce this with lots of training at every opportunity. In an open park space/field he's different and often 'fights' the leash, but the moment we leave the open field and find an alleyway, he walks close to me and checks in. There's lots of work still to be done, but I'm astonished how quickly he's learned to run free while still maintaining eye contact.

As I mentioned above, every day we're seeing a gradual change and we're trying to celebrate and reinforce that. I feel bad when we can't train him as often as I want to, or when he's naughty and I have to show him how 'upset' I am.

He's a slightly different dog to the one I described in the original post and it's a delight to watch (and yes, we're still bleeding from the occasional teeth encounters and yes, sleep is better but still not ideal).

He's just turned 14 weeks. He celebrated by having an unexpected land shark attack in the park and one just now at home and ruining 2 shirts and one pair of shorts in the process.

15 minutes later he was forgiven. Happy 'birthday', Peanut!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Your latest post is much like your initial one... much thought and attention to Peanut's development.

Continue making yourself the center of Peanut's universe, at every single moment available. The dividends payed by this investment are emormous.

Best wishes... and HAVE FUN!!

Happy (14 week) Birthday, Peanut!!!🎉🎊🎂


----------

